# Is remote lockout useful (as against normal lockout)??



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2012)

Further to my quest to understand forks
A LBS tells me remote lockout only comes with "more expensive" forks and is (in his opinion) of no real use.
Can anyone with/without remote give me an informed opinion ?
Thanks


----------



## Friz (10 Jan 2012)

When I was looking at getting my current hardtail, the only difference between the one I got and the next runner up was the remote lockout. Personally, I couldn't see the point of it but figured what the heck. It's a bit of bling. Now, 15 months later, it's probably one of the most useful bits on the bike. Being able to lockout as soon as you get up out of the saddle on a climb is quite handy. It keeps the front from bouncing, thus, saving you loads of energy and you can hammer the climb much more efficiently.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2012)

_A LBS tells me remote lockout only comes with "more expensive" forks and is (in his opinion) of no real use_
I have just found this on yutube which seems to indicate the LBS is wrong??


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eW-5A2wbbc


----------



## yello (10 Jan 2012)

What is 'remote' lockout and opposed to normal lockout? Or perhaps I should ask that the other way around.

Friz's answer suggests that 'remote' is the dial(s) on the top of suspension forks. I thought that was normal. That is to say, I don't know any other kind!

Edit: dave's video link above answers my question.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2012)

Friz said:


> When I was looking at getting my current hardtail, the only difference between the one I got and the next runner up was the remote lockout. Personally, I couldn't see the point of it but figured what the heck. It's a bit of bling. Now, 15 months later, it's probably one of the most useful bits on the bike. Being able to lockout as soon as you get up out of the saddle on a climb is quite handy. It keeps the front from bouncing, thus, saving you loads of energy and you can hammer the climb much more efficiently.


 
Thats how I feel.....however as this is my first MTB and being unsure how far into the sport I will go (again-at my age) I didn't want to clutter the bars if uneccesary.


----------



## Friz (10 Jan 2012)

remote is when it's on the handlebars. The switch is just between the grip and shifters. If you never use it it's not in the way at all. If, like me, you learn to depend on it, it's right at your fingertips. I don't think you can go wrong with it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jan 2012)

Two bits of bling I wish I had on my otherwise perfect for me mtb are

i) a handlebar mounted remote lock out
ii) a remotely adjustable seatpost

ii) is a simply case of cash. Upgrading to get i)? Would be less hassle just to buy a fork that already has it and sell the current fork than retro-fit to the existing fork.


----------



## MacB (10 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Two bits of bling I wish I had on my otherwise perfect for me mtb are
> 
> i) a handlebar mounted remote lock out
> ii) a remotely adjustable seatpost
> ...


 
Hmmm, two areas I'm musing about/between, I'm looking at my first set of squishy forks and am curious on seatpost adjustment as well. I think I'm pretty sold on the remote lockout idea, as in why not, but still unsure on the seatpost thing.....have you seen the price of those remote seatpost thingies!!!!!!!

However I'm charitable enough that I think I could let you test out some of these seatposts and I'll await your reports eagerly.


----------



## subaqua (10 Jan 2012)

poploc can be retrofitted to most rockshox forks. quite easy to do apparently , as the video shows. its worth its weight in gold to me on the MTB as on tarmac it gets set locked and i can hammer the power down but when i go off road on parts of the commute i can set it to bounce all over the place. i thought it was a gimmick i wouldn't use but it really is good


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jan 2012)

subaqua said:


> poploc can be retrofitted to most rockshox forks. quite easy to do apparently , as the video shows. its worth its weight in gold to me on the MTB as on tarmac it gets set locked and i can hammer the power down but when i go off road on parts of the commute i can set it to bounce all over the place. i thought it was a gimmick i wouldn't use but it really is good


Easy to do? Yes. Cheap? No.(not the last time I looked for my forks anyway, nearly 50% of the cost of the forks because a lot, maybe even most, OEM forks aren't remote poploc ready meaning you have to replace the cartridge in the fork that has the lockout on it ) Cost effective? Unlikely.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jan 2012)

MacB said:


> However I'm charitable enough that I think I could let you test out some of these seatposts and I'll await your reports eagerly.


Gravity Dropper Turbo is on my wish list.

Used a Cane Creak Thudbuster for years when XC racing/polaris/trailquest etc.,


----------



## MacB (10 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Gravity Dropper Turbo is on my wish list.
> 
> Used a Cane Creak Thudbuster for years when XC racing/polaris/trailquest etc.,


 
Aha, yep Gravity Dropper has topped my list due to mechanical nature/ability to self maintain if need be. Have you made any decisions on amount of drop and whether you need the basic 2 positions or the extra thrid mini drop one?

I've also wondered about a Thudbuster for the rigid, any chance of a mini review on your thoughts on that?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jan 2012)

MacB said:


> Aha, yep Gravity Dropper has topped my list due to mechanical nature/ability to self maintain if need be. Have you made any decisions on amount of drop and whether you need the basic 2 positions or the extra thrid mini drop one?
> 
> I've also wondered about a Thudbuster for the rigid, any chance of a mini review on your thoughts on that?


Gravity Dropper I want the max length of drop with the extra "multi" stop. Useful sometimes on climbs to stretch the legs a bit, given I have my saddle set about 1" lower on my mtb than on my road bike.

Mini-review of thudbuster? I had a Moxey originally that the elastomer died in so bought a Thudbuster ST to replace it as Cane Creek had put Moxey out of business. Ran that until I sold that bike (steel Rockhopper) three years ago. It worked. Not a lot of travel, less than the Moxey (which was more like a Thudbuster LT) but it reduced the sting and the constant battering you get and made day rides a lot less fatiguing and less of a pain in the back because you can sit down more. I can't be doing with the weight of a full boinger for the sort of riding I do; which is is 90% literally riding across country using as much off road as I can rather than trail park or all mountain stylee or real mountains which is the stuff of holidays only. I missed the Thudbuster in Spain last summer. (Boardman Hardtail)

If I was as serious about MTB as I used to be I'd fit an LT to the Boardman but I joined this weird cult that rides road bikes at night you see, and the tarmac has got in my blood...


----------



## subaqua (10 Jan 2012)

I never said cheap  just that it was doable. if you needed to replace a bust cartridge it could be a good time to "upgrade "


----------



## Cubist (10 Jan 2012)

My poploc stopped working reliably, and as I rode more and more off road I decided I wasn't missing it. I can reach down and lock the fork or simply pedal in a way that stops the fork from bobbing on 9 climbs out of 10. So, no, I wouldn't say it was vital.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jan 2012)

Cubist said:


> My poploc stopped working reliably, and as I rode more and more off road I decided I wasn't missing it. I can reach down and lock the fork or *simply pedal in a way that stops the fork from bobbing on 9 climbs out of 10.* So, no, I wouldn't say it was vital.


oh you smoothy


----------



## Dunlopdave (11 Jan 2012)

Dave7 said:


> Further to my quest to understand forks
> A LBS tells me remote lockout only comes with "more expensive" forks and is (in his opinion) of no real use.
> Can anyone with/without remote give me an informed opinion ?
> Thanks


I've got remote on my cube hybrid,I love it.Its not one of the things I was particularly after but I wouldn't be without it now!!!


----------



## Muddyfox (12 Jan 2012)

Friz said:


> remote is when it's on the handlebars.The switch is just between the grip and shifters


 
Not Always ! mine is on the top of the stem for the Cannondale Ultra Fatty Headshock system


----------



## Dunlopdave (14 Jan 2012)

Muddyfox said:


> Not Always ! mine is on the top of the stem for the Cannondale Ultra Fatty Headshock system


If you have to take one of your hands off of the handlebar I can't see the point???


----------



## lukesdad (14 Jan 2012)

Dave7 said:


> Further to my quest to understand forks
> A LBS tells me remote lockout only comes with "more expensive" forks and is (in his opinion) of no real use.
> Can anyone with/without remote give me an informed opinion ?
> Thanks


Using both lockout and lockout forks (although not remote lockout) I find off road I only use it on fire roads, dont miss it when its not avaiable though. As cubist has said adapting your riding style you can ride without bob. I do however find it usefull on the rear end, although I know thats not what you were asking. If you are doing a lot of tarmac miles I would say it would be a usefull addition. As for adjustable seat height.....well thats what your legs are for


----------



## lukesdad (14 Jan 2012)

Dunlopdave said:


> If you have to take one of your hands off of the handlebar I can't see the point???


I take it you do know what you use lockout for do you ?


----------



## MacB (14 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> I take it you do know what you use lockout for do you ?


 
I think he meant whether it's remote or not, though that specific fork setup looks a little different anyway. As in I could imagine liking an extension to put the lockout control on the bars but can't see the point to put it somewhere you need to take a hand off to access.


----------



## lukesdad (14 Jan 2012)

Well lets put it this way, you dont have to use the control on the rough do you ?


----------



## MacB (14 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Well lets put it this way, you dont have to use the control on the rough do you ?


 
It's not that, I thought he meant that if you're getting remote lockout then put it by your hands and not on/around the stem. Unless you're doing that then it's not worth getting RML.

As to whether remote lockout is needed or not, I don't know I've not got it but I do like gadgets


----------



## lukesdad (14 Jan 2012)

MacB said:


> It's not that, I thought he meant that if you're getting remote lockout then put it by your hands and not on/around the stem. Unless you're doing that then it's not worth getting RML.
> 
> As to whether remote lockout is needed or not, I don't know I've not got it but I do like gadgets


Doesn t matter where the control is if you dont switch on rough as you should nt and you re just a gadget perv


----------



## Muddyfox (14 Jan 2012)

If you cant control a bike whilst flicking a switch by the stem then you really should'nt be riding one


----------



## MacB (14 Jan 2012)

Muddyfox said:


> If you cant control a bike whilst flicking a switch by the stem then you really should'nt be riding one


 
Jeez, are you lot hard of understanding on here!!!!!

I would only consider getting a remote lockout switch that was by my hand

If the option was a switch somewhere else, such as the stem, then I'd just as soon stick to the top of the fork switch

I really didn't think it was that hard to understand


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (14 Jan 2012)

Since we all seem to have far too much time on our hands, the question is whether a lockout is a remote lockout when it is on the forks (well it is sitting on top of the steerer and the steerer is part of the forks innit)?


----------



## Cubist (14 Jan 2012)

MacB said:


> Jeez, are you lot hard of understanding on here!!!!!
> 
> I would only consider getting a remote lockout switch that was by my hand
> 
> ...


I knew what you meant MacB.


----------



## MacB (14 Jan 2012)

Cubist said:


> I knew what you meant MacB.


 
Yebbut now RecordAce is stirring it with his top of the steerer crack.....I will assume any further efforts along these lines are only a wind up


----------



## lukesdad (15 Jan 2012)

Going back to the OP, is the remote of any real use ? Answer no. Is that simple enough ?


----------



## Cubist (15 Jan 2012)

Well, put it this way, the poploc remote costs about 70 quid extra. For that you could upgrade Deore mechs to SLX


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jan 2012)

Muddyfox said:


> If you cant control a bike whilst flicking a switch by the stem then you really should'nt be riding one


Got to be easier on the stem than on the fork top surely.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> As for adjustable seat height.....well thats what your legs are for


 
People have been stopping to drop their posts since long before I discovered MTB'ing. Have they all been doing it wrong?


----------



## MacB (15 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> People have been stopping to drop their posts since long before I discovered MTB'ing. Have they all been doing it wrong?


 
Yep, real MTBers don't bother with seatpost or saddle at all


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jan 2012)

Cubist said:


> Well, put it this way, the poploc remote costs about 70 quid extra. For that you could upgrade Deore mechs to SLX


Does that upgrade really buy you anything in performance, ease of use on the trail or longevity?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jan 2012)

MacB said:


> Yep, real MTBers don't bother with seatpost or saddle at all


As I once accidentally became a real MTBer I'll certainly never use a carbon post again anyway.


----------



## MacB (15 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> As I once accidentally became a real MTBer I'll certainly never use a carbon post again anyway.


 
My fear of crabon excludes that possibility, god knows what I'll do when I break something made of ally, steel or ti


----------



## Cubist (15 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> People have been stopping to drop their posts since long before I discovered MTB'ing. Have they all been doing it wrong?


We once had the "honour" of being accompanied on our club run by one of group member's husbands. He was on a nice enough XC bike and usually rode with the senior whippets group, but turned out to be a complete smart-arse. Completely unable to help himself he criticised everything Cubester did, openly, and was especially scornful of Cubester's long travel hardtail. He clearly didn't realise I was his Dad, and when Cubester stopped at the top of a particularly nasty descent to drop his seatpost he came out with the classic "If you have to drop your seatpost you're clearly getting it all wrong." I then made sure I blocked him in, got off and lowered my seatpost, smiling cheerfully at him. 

I then stopped Cubester from going first and waved Captain Codpiece past me to go first down the descent. He set off, perched on the back of his saddle, and made it to the first bend where there's a lovely stepdown into a half-brick littered bend. Cubester took this opportunity to blast past him, front wheel in the air and I saw a lovely little wobble as Mr Gobshite regained his line. It was too late by then as I rolled the drop past him, hanging off the back of the bike. He'd stuttered to a halt and had to carry his bike past the bend as he couldn't restart with his saddle all the way up.


----------



## Cubist (15 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Does that upgrade really buy you anything in performance, ease of use on the trail or longevity?


Yes. And a nice warm feeling in the car park.

Much better to have a lighter, rugged spec kit than what I have discovered is a bit of a gimmick. On a Deore specc'd bike that 70 quid would also buy an upgrade to decent tyres.


----------



## Norm (15 Jan 2012)

I've got fork-top lock out on mine, as did the original forks that came with it. I've had no problem with that, nor have I felt the need to get a remote lock out, probably because I lock the forks so seldom that it seems a bit of a waste.

If I used the bike on mixed trails more, I might consider a remote lock out a nice-to-have but a smooth pedalling technique means the whole idea of a lock out is a nice-to-have, so blowing another £70 to put a lever on the bars seems a tad unnecessary, for my riding routes and technique.


----------



## Muddyfox (15 Jan 2012)

MacB said:


> I will assume *any further* efforts along these lines are only a wind up


 
And a few before


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jan 2012)

Cubist said:


> Yes. And a nice warm feeling in the car park.
> 
> Much better to have a lighter, rugged spec kit than what I have discovered is a bit of a gimmick. On a Deore specc'd bike that 70 quid would also buy an upgrade to decent tyres.


Regret that, as I ride a Boardman the nice warm car park feeling is denied me.

£70 quid for a groupset upgrade and tyres? Quite cheap tyres then?

Surely something is only a gimmick if you either don't use it or it doesn't prove itself useful no?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jan 2012)

Maybe I'm cynical about stuff but it seems to me that folk think what they use defines the benchmark and all else is, frankly, pants. Things I've been told are gimmicks, forcefully at times, by aficionados, in the time I've been mtb-ing include...

Carbon components
Carbon frames
Aluminium frames
Hand made custom steel frames
Bar ends
Riser bars
8 speed transmission
9 speed transmission
10 speed transmission
V brakes
Disc brakes
Elastomer suspension forks
Coil spring suspension forks
Air sprung suspension forks
Rear suspension
Suspension seat posts
Dropper posts
Remote lockouts
Long travel forks
Double yoke forks
Freeride bikes
All mountain style bikes
2.1+ tyres
2.0- tyres
29 inch wheels
twist type shifters
downhill bikes
maxles
et cetera
et cetera

Still it wouldn't do for us all to be the same but cyclists are a funny bunch.


----------



## MacB (15 Jan 2012)

Muddyfox said:


> And a few before


 
Oh I know, and I hate myself for rising to it before realising, but keep rubbing it in, you're well and truly in the little black book now


----------



## lukesdad (15 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> People have been stopping to drop their posts since long before I discovered MTB'ing. Have they all been doing it wrong?


I ll try it on the next XC race and let you know


----------



## Cubist (15 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Regret that, as I ride a Boardman the nice warm car park feeling is denied me.
> 
> £70 quid for a groupset upgrade and tyres? Quite cheap tyres then?
> 
> Surely something is only a gimmick if you either don't use it or it doesn't prove itself useful no?


 
I said mechs, not groupset! Go to Merlin or CRC and you'll get an SLX rear mech for 40 quid, then flog the old deore on ebay and recoup 15 or 20 quid. That leaves 50 quid to order a couple of Nobby Nic Evos ....let's try this chap at £17.50 each http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Schwalbe-...ikeparts_SR&hash=item2c6226b21c#ht_500wt_1180.... surely better than a lot of stock stuff.... and the fifteen quid left over would get a nice pair of lock-on grips..... Even a Boardman would look better with some trick grips!

I did say I considered it to be a gimmick. That's indeed my opinion- an opinion I formed after riding with the remote lever inoperable, and discovering that my world didn't end as a result.


----------



## MacB (15 Jan 2012)

So, the weight of opinion is remot lockout is great unless you don't need it but if you're buying new forks you might as well. Seatpost post thingy probably more useful unless you're well hard 

I'm not sure, it's almost going to be cheaper just to pay Lukesdad to ride my bike for me, I'd even give him a boost to reach the saddle


----------



## Cubist (15 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Maybe I'm cynical about stuff but it seems to me that folk think what they use defines the benchmark and all else is, frankly, pants.
> 
> Things I've been told are gimmicks, forcefully at times, by aficionados, in the time I've been mtb-ing include...
> 
> ...


 
No, I find the reverse is true. 

An awful lot of people who use lower spec components spend their time trying to convince everyone they're happy with what they have, and that to spend more is an extravagance.

I'm not afraid to admit that I can afford middling quality kit, and although I readily endorse utilitarian/basic componentry, I refuse to spend downwards in order to pander to some bizarre inverted snobbery benchmark. I'm 48 and earn a decent salary. Why the hell should I put up with "basic but competent" when I can have light, slick and shiny?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> I ll try it on the next XC race and let you know


Does that involve any actual real mountains these days?


----------



## Dunlopdave (15 Jan 2012)

MacB said:


> Jeez, are you lot hard of understanding on here!!!!!
> 
> I would only consider getting a remote lockout switch that was by my hand
> 
> ...


Thanks Mac B that's all I was trying to say.


----------



## Dunlopdave (15 Jan 2012)

Muddyfox said:


> If you cant control a bike whilst flicking a switch by the stem then you really should'nt be riding one


I'm more than capable of riding one handed thanks! Can you remember a good idea someone had once of moving the gear change up from the frame to the brakes it seams to have caught on


----------



## lukesdad (15 Jan 2012)

Crikey where to start ?

Greg first, the invite was there last year for the Brecon weekend, to ride some of the best real mountain single track in the country.

MacB, the simpler it is the lighter it is, and less to go wrong.

Cubist, there is still a school of thought ( that I have a little sympathy with) that the fastest point from A to B across country is on a ali rigid, the same group tend to mourn the passing of top quality 7 speed components for valid reasons. Firstly wear rate, secondly better clerance of crud and they like the solid clunk of 7 speed shifting.

Im sure Ive said this before but ill repeat it for what its worth. At home Im lucky enough to have built my own mtb course thats as steep and twisty as they come. Of the 4 bikes I use on it you could throw a blanket over the 4 for a laptime. From an all singing all adncing full suss, 2 hardtails and 20 year old rigid.

The point I hear you ask ? You don t need to spend a large wedge on the latest trick bikes or kit to enjoy your mtbing, and it certainly wont make you any better at it. Anybody who thinks that is a fool with too much money to burn.

Keep it simple and have some fun, thats what mtb s about. Bullshit is for roadies AVS for example WTF


----------



## Cubist (15 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Crikey where to start ?
> 
> 
> 
> The point I hear you ask ? You don t need to spend a large wedge on the latest trick bikes or kit to enjoy your mtbing, and it certainly wont make you any better at it.


But that's the point. I wholeheartedly endorse basic components. They're great.

However, part of the pleasure (for me) of cycling is pride of ownership, fiddling, fixing, upgrading. SLX is hardly the latest trick kit, it's robust, slick shifting efficiency. It weighs less than Deore and I like looking at it. If people can afford it why should they be criticised for owning it?

I draw the line at people who want the latest kit to ride along the canal, but if they want to who are we to criticise? I once saw a guy on a Fuel Ex8 riding the Langdendale trail with knee and elbow pads on. He was smiling.

I'm not into the money to burn and ability compensation thing (I've seen people with shotguns that cost the same as a three-bed semi, but they can't hit a bull's arse with a banjo) but I still don't see why I should pander to the purist "Acera is just as good as XTR and it'll still be working properly when there's only cockroaches left" bollocks when I don't have to !


----------



## Muddyfox (15 Jan 2012)

Dunlopdave said:


> I'm more than capable of riding one handed thanks!


 
Thats very reassuring Dave ... Well Done


----------



## lukesdad (15 Jan 2012)

Cubist said:


> But that's the point. I wholeheartedly endorse basic components. They're great.
> 
> However, part of the pleasure (for me) of cycling is pride of ownership, fiddling, fixing, upgrading. SLX is hardly the latest trick kit, it's robust, slick shifting efficiency. It weighs less than Deore and I like looking at it. If people can afford it why should they be criticised for owning it?
> 
> ...


I wasn t having a pop, and there is nothing wrong with any of the above (except the ref. to poor banjo he wont be very happy ) I was trying to illustrate, that everybody panders to the latest kit to a lesser or greater degree, the manufacturers know this. Hence the ref. to rigid and 7 speed. Its like the old argument why do the pros ride the latest kit its got to be better. Bollox they re paid to, and the manufacturers have got kit to sell.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Doesn t matter where the control is if you dont switch on rough as you should nt and you re just a gadget perv


 
You've got some extra words in that.

I've removed them, don't thank me, it's part of the service.


----------



## MacB (15 Jan 2012)

LD and Cubist are both right and I think we all understand the power of marketing and hype. But there are distinguishing points around fun and functionality. The tricky bit as that fun means different things to different people or just at different times. I'm fickle and not shy about spending a bob or two to try stuff out. Most of this comes under the heading of want rather than need. I have no need of an offroad bike of any type, in fact on a need viewpoint then cheap, cheerful and 3 gears max would cover all my needs. Others mileage will vary depending on them and what they have to achieve, ie commuting, shopping, travel, etc.

As soon as you cross over into riding for fun rather than utility then you enter want rather than need territory.

Do I need or want to raise/lower my saddle? if I do then what's wrong with QR or, for that matter, a plain old bolt up? As it's subjective and is only fulfilling my wants then it's really whatever floats my boat.

At present I ride fully rigid but am considering both squishy forks and a dropper seatpost. I haven't yet decided which I'll try first. But I don't kid myself that my abilities require either, I have good fun on the bike as it is. If I buy either and they don't increase my fun then I'll offload them and switch back...but I won't know without trying.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Jan 2012)

Can t argue with that.


----------



## zizou (15 Jan 2012)

It is not needed, having one on the fork legs is easy enough to reach down and change.

IME lockout is something i'd always want on a fork but by itself is only really an advantage if you are on a road. On a decent set of forks it wont make you climb any easier or faster off road, even on relatively tame slogs like up a fireroad, as it sets the fork at the bikes worst geometry for climbing (unless of course you have a fork where you can change the travel).

A seat dropper on the other hand (remote or otherwise) is something that is very useful so if you have a bit of extra cash to spend i'd go for that instead of the remote lockout.

Worth noting that poploc remotes are prone to sticking if they get muddy. As are some dropper posts it has to be said!


----------

